# Paph. Harold Koopowitz



## Duck Slipper (Jul 5, 2020)

Bought two of these last winter. Repotted this past spring when I moved them outside and this one sported a bud. I have been concerned with the 90’ temps, storms and windy conditions and the spike just keeps on growing!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 6, 2020)

not yet!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 6, 2020)

Duck Slipper said:


> View attachment 21113
> Bought two of these last winter. Repotted this past spring when I moved them outside and this one sported a bud. I have been concerned with the 90’ temps, storms and windy conditions and the spike just keeps on growing!


The spike of this Harold is quite tenacious, very much like his namesake!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 22, 2020)

The relative size of these flowers in relation to the plant is something. Perhaps it will still flatten out more.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 22, 2020)

I love the picture of corn in the background.
Where are the paphs in the winter?


----------



## My Green Pets (Jul 23, 2020)

Very nice! I second Linus on liking the corn field in the background.

I used to keep my Paphs outside during the hot, wet Kentucky summer. Did them good—won my first AM from a Paph that flowered while outside.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 23, 2020)

looks nice a nice 'fat' flower. Can you photograph it face on?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 23, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> I love the picture of corn in the background.
> Where are the paphs in the winter?


In years past I have always moved them back in the house, under lights and in front of windows.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 23, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> looks nice a nice 'fat' flower. Can you photograph it face on?


Sure...
More pics coming.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 23, 2020)

Here’s some “Face on” pics...


----------



## cpmaniac (Jul 23, 2020)

very nice, full shape - well done!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 24, 2020)

super fat dorsal. What are the parents/origin?


----------



## Guldal (Jul 24, 2020)

If you ever need a clonal name for this one, may I propose: 'L'embonpoint'


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 24, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> super fat dorsal. What are the parents/origin?


Paph. Harold Koopowitz (rothchildianum ‘Bloomington’ x malipoense ‘Sam’s Choice’ FCC/AOS)


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 24, 2020)

Guldal said:


> If you ever need a clonal name for this one, may I propose: 'L'embonpoint'


“Big ole Fatty”


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 25, 2020)

Very nice. 

I wonder if you could take a pic with the flower facing the sun as the recent photos were backlit and doesn’t show true color. A close up of flower as well as full plant (with spike) will be cool to appreciate much more.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 25, 2020)

Here ya go Dr. Leslie, Face on in the sun.
I think this is the most photographed Harold Koopowitz in Kentucky.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 25, 2020)

”Big Ole Fatty”


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 25, 2020)

Nice flower for a first bloom seedling. Should be a spectacular flowering when it's a multi-growth plant.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 25, 2020)

Great pics... he must be excited to be out of the cage for that little short time. 

Flower is at the proportions that I love. Fat and chubby! 

What critters besides bugs does the netting keep out in the cornfields of KY. I hope the locusts that are growing in southern US won’t affect you?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 25, 2020)

The netting is 30% shade cloth. The orchids only get morning sun till about 11:00 am. I wasn’t sure what percentage of shade cloth to get...I watched the plants closely for any signs of sunburn and it seems to be the right percentage. No sign of locusts...yet.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 25, 2020)

must be from Sam, then?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 26, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> must be from Sam, then?


Yes, from Sam, last winter. I bought two, the other one doesn’t show any signs of blooming. I noticed on his website about 4-6 weeks ago he was advertising Harold Koopowitz ”in spike”.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 27, 2020)

that is the fattest dorsal!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 27, 2020)

measurements?


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 27, 2020)

Who is Sam?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 27, 2020)

Sherry H said:


> Who is Sam?



The owner of Orchid Inn


----------



## Sherry H (Jul 27, 2020)

Just had a great conversation with him. Shared so much information!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jul 27, 2020)

Ozpaph said:


> measurements?


Petal to petal spread 16 cm.
Dorsal horizontal 6 cm


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 28, 2020)

thats a nice sized flower for first up


----------



## GuRu (Aug 11, 2020)

Great HK and especially the last few photos show its true beauty. Light in a photo is always a plus point.


----------

